# Results of April 2017 Survey



## justin-hawaii (May 26, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

If you have taken the April 2017 exam and have not taken the survey, then please take some time to fill out the survey.  It only takes 5 minutes.

Machine: https://goo.gl/forms/8qmSWltqFaepwrSi2

Thermal: https://goo.gl/forms/RQlsDWCm3mvMkutm2

HVAC: https://goo.gl/forms/aCjy7rXa6R53DMHp1

Please see below the results of the survey:

Thermal:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1aELHHnoOkH0P13fuUdoyJPPccA3foCHEEYdEWjSh7XY/edit

HVAC:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1GHQiTqEscil4ijxqpIcEGu9ikV_2QEFNmoGeS4Wd9to/edit?usp=sharing

Machine:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/142b5NTyN12v7YShFfFOUXerK8amhBVbgiDg0oon1xZg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## aakrusen (May 26, 2017)

Passed, Yay!

Filled out your Survey too.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 30, 2017)

Um, the thermal survey only has a "no" response for "Did you pass?"


----------



## justin-hawaii (May 30, 2017)

I just fixed it.  This happened on another survey too...I have restricted the rights, so nobody else can edit the form.


----------



## Viper5 (May 31, 2017)

Thermal results not showing


----------



## justin-hawaii (May 31, 2017)

Thermal Link revised for viewing the results:  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1aELHHnoOkH0P13fuUdoyJPPccA3foCHEEYdEWjSh7XY/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## chickenips (Nov 2, 2017)

So, the thermal cut score for the April 2017 exam was 44?


----------



## enfinity (Nov 2, 2017)

chickenips said:


> So, the thermal cut score for the April 2017 exam was 44?


no that's the survey respondents only.  i think it was probably in the high 40s. that is COMPLETELY a guess though.


----------



## chickenips (Nov 2, 2017)

enfinity said:


> no that's the survey respondents only.  i think it was probably in the high 40s. that is COMPLETELY a guess though.


Yeah, I figured. Just took the TFS exam last friday. PM was pretty rough, so I'm not sure how to feel. I was thinking that knowing what some cut scores have been, historically, might help me reconcile my fate.


----------

